# Need to share my excitement :)



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Since my mare died and I had to sell my gelding, I have been horseless for a year and a half. I've just recently moved away for college (equine science major), and finally have been able to start looking at horses. I found one, and now I've found my barn!

It's a small barn. Only 10 stalls + around 10 pasture-only horses. But the stalls are ginormous! They are all 12x14 with windows and are all heated. Rubber mats and dutch doors. The pastures are well-kept and decent-sized. Free-choice roundbales in all pastures. The indoor...you guys. the indoor. it's 90 x 300. guys. I about had a heart attack. And she waters and drags it daily. And it's all set back in some really pretty hills/bluffs. I'm so freaking excited to get him there next week.

Just had to share my excitement. lol


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Pics of the barn!! Also, where are you attending college for this major? I want to pursue this degree in the near future!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll try to post some pictures when I get him moved in.  I'm going to UW-River Falls. They have the best undergrad agriculture program in the state.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds so nice. Super jealous of your arena. Post pics!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Since my mare died and I had to sell my gelding, I have been horseless for a year and a half. I've just recently moved away for college (equine science major), and finally have been able to start looking at horses. I found one, and now I've found my barn!
> 
> It's a small barn. Only 10 stalls + around 10 pasture-only horses. But the stalls are ginormous! They are all 12x14 with windows and are all heated. Rubber mats and dutch doors. The pastures are well-kept and decent-sized. Free-choice roundbales in all pastures. The indoor...you guys. the indoor. it's 90 x 300. guys. I about had a heart attack. And she waters and drags it daily. And it's all set back in some really pretty hills/bluffs. I'm so freaking excited to get him there next week.
> 
> Just had to share my excitement. lol


Super happy for you! nothing beats having both horses and a great barn to board at. Cant wait to see photos!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

That barn sounds AWESOME!! And in WI, the indoor is a matter of necessity...but it sounds like a gorgeous indoor!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oooh, you're living my dream! I'd always planned in going to UW River Falls and boarding a horse nearby but it just didn't work out. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Since my mare died and I had to sell my gelding, I have been horseless for a year and a half. I've just recently moved away for college (equine science major), and finally have been able to start looking at horses. I found one, and now I've found my barn!
> 
> It's a small barn. Only 10 stalls + around 10 pasture-only horses. But the stalls are ginormous! They are all 12x14 with windows and are all heated. Rubber mats and dutch doors. The pastures are well-kept and decent-sized. Free-choice roundbales in all pastures. The indoor...you guys. the indoor. it's 90 x 300. guys. I about had a heart attack. And she waters and drags it daily. And it's all set back in some really pretty hills/bluffs. I'm so freaking excited to get him there next week.
> 
> Just had to share my excitement. lol


Can I move in with you and board my horse where you board yours as soon as I get one? Sounds really NICE, and I am uber stoked for you!!! WTG!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waiting for pictures :lol:


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll take some actual pictures of everything tomorrow morning and post them for you guys. But just to hold you over, here's the barn. It's only 5 stalls and a wash rack. If you go through the big door on the end, that leads to the unheated barn which has another big door that leads to the turnout paddocks. Will post lots of pictures tomorrow!

ETA: My guy is in the back on the left.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

AbsitVita said:


> Can I move in with you and board my horse where you board yours as soon as I get one? Sounds really NICE, and I am uber stoked for you!!! WTG!!!!
> 
> :happydance:


We have one open stall in the heated barn, 4 in the unheated barn and lots of pasture


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

FINALLY. For everyone who has been so (im)patiently waiting...:lol:

Barn Tour! - YouTube


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> FINALLY. For everyone who has been so (im)patiently waiting...:lol:
> 
> Barn Tour! - YouTube


VERY NICE

I love this pic the best!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

haha. That's my friend's horse, Dallas. He's a character.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha-ha! That's what I call a Big Lick! (pun intended)


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my god! I go to UWRF! I'm sitting in my dorm in McMillan right now! AND I boarded at that SAME STABLE last year! I'm at a different one now, only about 2 miles away, because I wanted the closeness and the stall board is cheaper. 

I do miss that indoor, but Clementine was a brat and outrageously herdbound. I couldn't do ANYTHING with her without her throwing an absolute fit, and she HATED the barn, I couldn't tie her in there without worrying that she would hurt herself. So I wanted some stall boarding, and thus I moved her to the 2 mile away one (Happy Valley Stables). The indoor at the new one is very small - but the outdoor is an okay size. I wish I hadn't moved now! Being stall boarded has been good for her, and I think I could crosstie her there without issue. Ah, well.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

From what I heard the person running the barn at that time was an idiot. You should come back! There's a stall open in the heated barn! 275 a month  and we should so be friends! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

You should pm me your number and we should hang out sometime! I don't have very many friends here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

What? D: She was amazing! I wish she hadn't moved. Was super friendly and nice, went above and beyond duties. What have you heard bad about her?

And no, I currently pay $200 for stall board. I would totally move back if it was closer to the price at where I am now (Especially since my boyfriend is paying, not me....) and where I'm at I've got 150 acres of riding trails right next to the location. I do sorely miss the the wonderful indoor. *sigh* it gets cold riding outside in the winter.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

The BM is just always complaining about her. idk lol But there was a saddle in the barn that was all nasty from sitting and we think she may have left it behind? But the BM said I could have it if I cleaned it up.  haha


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

And I thought about taking my guy to the barn that you're at, but I went with this place cos my friend has a horse here and I wanted to know someone. lol Now I wish I would've gone there.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, they both have their ups and downs. One is cheap and has awesome trails (That I can't go down because Clementine is a butt by herself) and one has a massive indoor


----------

